# Petrified Mummy



## LukeScapewalker (25 Feb 2021)

Hi,
Just wanted to share my first go at an aquascape. I've really enjoyed it and I am keen to do another, but I am not taking this one apart!

This is the setup at about three days old.

Hardware
ADA 90p (wish it was 90p)
Dimensions - 90x45x45cm
Journal - ADA 90P Garden Cube
Twinstar V2 S Series 900
Oase Biomaster Thermo 600
Seachem Matrix
Co2 Art PRO-SE Series. Dual Stage Regulator with Integrated Solenoid
Co2 Art Inline Diffuser
1.5kg Co2 Bottle
ADA Power Sand Advance M, Tropica Aquarium Soil and Powder
Hugo Natural Fine Gravel
Seachem PH checker
ADA NA Thermometer
ADA Pro Pinsette Large (impulse buy, but they are good)
H-Series Stainless Steel Lily Pipes Wwith Surface Skimmer

Plants
Microsorum Pteropus (java fern) × 4
Tropica Bolbitis Heduelotii × 2
Anubias Nana × 3
Tropica Crinum Calamistratum × 2
Cryptocoryne Balansae × 2
Tropica Pogostemon Helferi × 2
Red Tiger Lotus × 2
Ludwigia 'mini super red' × 3
Ludwigia palustris green × 3

Hardscape
Bog wood x 2 pieces
Frodo rock - 30kg

A few other odds and sods. It wasn't my cheapest day out but we the whole household love it. It's a great string point in the dining area, can't wait to get some livestock in.
I will update this as we go along if anyone is interested.

Everything has been bought with help and great advice from the super team at @Horizon Aquatics. Loads of huge thanks to James and Nicole who take the time out to advise and help, nothing is too much to ask as we continue to plague them with questions and other things we can buy to make it all work to its full potential.


----------



## confusedman (25 Feb 2021)

it looks great!!


----------



## Paul Kettless (25 Feb 2021)

Looking good


----------



## EA James (25 Feb 2021)

jasonedaniel said:


> ADA 90p (wish it was 90p)


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Shane1094 (25 Feb 2021)

Liking the cave, get a breeding pair of dwarf cichlids!


----------



## Wookii (26 Feb 2021)

Looks like a good start!

Interesting tank name, I was genuinely wondering if I'd see something like this in the tank :


----------



## LukeScapewalker (27 Feb 2021)

Wookii said:


> Looks like a good start!
> 
> Interesting tank name, I was genuinely wondering if I'd see something like this in the tank :


It’s the stone on the bottom right. Take a close look.


----------



## Wookii (27 Feb 2021)

jasonedaniel said:


> It’s the stone on the bottom right. Take a close look.



Oh yeah, I see it now! That’s awesome 😆


----------



## Zeus. (3 Mar 2021)

jasonedaniel said:


> my first go at an aquascape.


Impressive


----------



## LukeScapewalker (10 Mar 2021)

Shane1094 said:


> Liking the cave, get a breeding pair of dwarf cichlids!


Absolutely, we are thinking some Bolivian Rams.


----------

